# sexing jack dempsey cichlid



## darrenw91 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've had these two for about 5 years started of with five they all magiclly disappeared :fish: I think i have a pair not sure which is which though??


----------



## oscar44444 (Feb 2, 2013)

Female Jacks have more of the spangled spots on their face and mouth area. In the last picture it looks like the top one is female and the bottom one is probably be a male. Also if they are around the same age the longer one is probably a male. Just my opinion. I have a male and female that are about 9 months old. The spots on their face are much different. My female has much more. Also my male is much more slender and a little bit longer. The female is more taller.

Hope this helps!


----------



## darrenw91 (Feb 1, 2013)

thank you


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

nice male and female


----------

